

Ask HN: Karma unlockable easter eggs in HN? - jameshk

Can someone tell me some about some of the karma unlockable easter eggs, like getting PG&#x27;s phone number once you have more karma than him?
======
27182818284
I've noticed HN has quite a few things that aren't secret, but also aren't
well known.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

are two examples off the top of my head.

In my opinion, one of the _biggest not-a-secret values_ is the looking into
threads of others. It isn't a feature outright, but you just bookmark the
comments of key people into a folder. For example, every now and then I check
in on the comments of Putnam winner
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=cperciva](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=cperciva)

or maybe jump over to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=dhouston](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=dhouston)
the founder of Dropbox

Moot is always seems to make me chuckle:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=moot](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=moot)

Of course there is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kn0thing](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=kn0thing)
too

...and you get the gist. Don't stalk it everyday as that'd be a waste of time,
but from time to time it helps you catch up on something insightful you
otherwise would have completely missed.

~~~
canatan01
You can also follow those people on for example
[http://www.nou.nl/hn/user/cperciva](http://www.nou.nl/hn/user/cperciva)

------
ColinWright
Along with some lesser known links found here[0], I'd also mention being able
to filter for items with large numbers of points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=150](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=150)

It's not unlocked by karma, but it's a relatively unknown feature.

[0] [https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

------
objnotdefined
Haha I don't think is actually a thing. But it would be really cool if they
did stuff like this. It would be sweet to get an icon every time you hit a
significant number, like 1024, 32767 or 80085

------
jameshk
I also meant easter eggs like changing the Y logo to something else once you
have enough karma.

------
jameshk
I know there are others, like changing the header color.

